# Trout Species



## goochman (Oct 7, 2007)

Caught this in Boulder,CO

Cant tell from the photo, but the dots at the top of the body are bright purple and the ones toward the lower body are bright red/pink and the bottom is a dull orange color.

Anyone know what species it is?
Iwas thinking it was a native fish, cause ive never seen colors like that on a trout before.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

its a brown trout....


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

it's a brown great table fare


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

yup its a eatin brown...


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

sure enough a brown but they are not native, They came originally from Europe more spefically Germany hints the name German Brown


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Its a brownie :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

you guys sure it isnt a Dolly Varden or a Bull Trout?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

its a brown.im telling you cuz i catch them all the time.... :beer:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I live in the same area as bigbuck and also catch em a lot its a brown :sniper:


----------



## goochman (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to reply back 

Thanks for all your responses :lol:


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

SALMO TRUTTA


----------

